# Power Supply ~ Crossfire



## Red_X_ (Jan 13, 2008)

Will this Power Supply work with crossfire?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Yes. Almost any modern power supply will. The crossfire interface is totally independent of the power source, what is important is that the power supply is good quality and it has PCIe connectors for the cards.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yeah the one you linked will work ....... but this one will smoke it in terms of perormance and value

http://www.provantage.com/corsair-cmpsu-750tx~7CSMC05E.htm


----------

